# Pokémon Events



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2015)

> For those of you in the Europe, the *Hoopa* distribution has been announced. This distribution will run in GAME stores in the UK from October 23rd to November 5th, Gamestop stores in Germany from October 16th 2015 to November 7th 2015. French and Spanish dates are forth coming, as are North American dates. It is obtained via Serial Code and be available to all X, Y, Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire games. Our Event Database has been updated with details of this event.
> Edit @ 13:26: Following the reveal of a mysterious event on Wednesday, it has now been confirmed by Nintendo Benelux that Hoopa is to be distributed at the First Look Festival in the Netherlands this weekend on October 10th and 11th.
> Edit @ 15:10: A US press release has confirmed that Hoopa will be distributed in North America later this year.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2015)

> The first images from CoroCoro have leaked and have revealed some details about distributions to coincide with Pok?mon XY & Z. These distributions will run weekly and will be obtained by a serial code obtained during the Pok?mon XY & Z anime. On October 29th, a* shiny Xerneas *will be obtainable. It is Level 100 with the moves Geomancy, Moonblast, Aromatherapy and Focus Blast. On November 5th, a code for a *shiny Yveltal* will be distributed with the moves Oblivion Wing, Sucker Punch, Dark Pulse and Foul Play and on November 12th, a code for a *Zygarde *will be distributed with the moves Land's Wrath, Extreme Speed, Glare & Outrage. We'll bring more as it comes


----------



## ? (Oct 11, 2015)

Shiny Yveltal


----------



## GMF (Oct 11, 2015)

Too bad its not a shiny Zygarde though.


----------



## ? (Oct 11, 2015)

Very true.


----------



## GMF (Oct 11, 2015)

? said:


> Very true.



One day, it will be. Or better be.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2015)

And yet no shiny Zygarde?

Hopefully Pokemon Z is November 12th.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 12, 2015)

It's a good thing that green and black is a good combo.

We'd be really juiced if it didn't finally get Thousand Arrows and Thousand Waves.

That shit's been chilling in the game's data since X and Y


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2015)

shiny xerneas!?!?!?!?
brb shoving my 3ds up my ass

we better be fucking getting these guys


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hoopa is available now.


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2015)

> Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire - US Hoopa
> 
> Following the accidental reveal on the official site yesterday, the Hoopa event has been reconfirmed for the US. Running at McDonald's restaurants from November 27th to December 23rd, it is now confirmed that Hoopa is distributed through the McDonald's Nintendo Zone meaning you'll need to take your 3DS and a copy of Pok?mon X, Y, Omega Ruby or Alpha Sapphire with you.



Also, McDonalds will be including Pokemon toys, plus a playing card, with their happy meals. The figures are Pikachu, Primal Groudon, Primal Kyogre, Lugia, Rayquaza, Mega Latios, Wobbuffet, and Hoopa. And there will 12 trading cards total.

I have X, Y, and both ORAS games, so if anyone ends up not getting a Hoopa for whatever reason, I'll have at least 3 to trade. Would like something good in turn though.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 30, 2015)

Japan's getting so many events recently, shiny Xerneas and Yveltal, shiny Tyranitar, the usual Jirachi, and they got Hoopa much earlier than Europe.


----------



## ? (Oct 30, 2015)

I regret not getting the Japanese version of the latest gen due to all of these freebies. Really should have known better.

And see Happy Meals in my future.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 30, 2015)

baka gaijin


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2015)

So I need to be at a GAME store participating in this event to get Hoopa in Europe?


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2015)

? said:


> And see Happy Meals in my future.


Same. 



Naruto said:


> So I need to be at a GAME store participating in this event to get Hoopa in Europe?


Yeah, in Europe it's the GAME stores. It's only McDonalds in the US.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn. Thanks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2015)

I hate shit like this. Rest of the world gets shafted.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 30, 2015)

PIMPNITE often does streams where he'll give away Mons he has in trades.

One stream he did, he gave away dozens of Hoopa that he'd gotten in trades.

Or you can find them to trade by the truckload on the gamefaqs trading board.


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2015)

The question is, are the offers fair, or is it another "VOLCANION ONLY11!!11!" type thing?


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 30, 2015)

Since they're most likely made in Pokegen or (definitely) cloned, they don't really ask for much.

I know PIMPNITE was practically giving them away


----------



## ? (Oct 30, 2015)

Not ask for much, he says. 


Gotta go stalk PIMPNITE now.


----------



## ? (Oct 30, 2015)

Also also

PIMPNITE is planning on giving away clones of shiny Xerneas here: Watch Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse Online


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah PIMPNITE's a very generous guy.

I don't just like him for his brilliance. He's just all around swell.

And I don't use that word too often because it makes me sound old


----------



## ? (Oct 30, 2015)

I think I like him more than Kenny, tbh.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 30, 2015)

I watch more of Kenny than I do PIMP, because Kenny does all for frees and they're more funny, and he uploads more frequently.

But PIMP's definitely my favorite battler. I've gotten a few ideas from seeing his strategies.

His girlfriend, Lady KrimZen, even used a similar Sableye set to the one I use. It felt like such an honor


----------



## lacey (Dec 24, 2015)

> In The Games Department
> 
> Pok?mon X, Y, Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire - Mew Event
> 
> A new event has been confirmed for Japan. This event is to distribute the Pok?mon, Mew. All copies of Pok?mon Green, Red, Blue and Yellow on the Nintendo eShop in Japan will come with a special Serial Code within the first year of being distributed and the code will be redeemable until March 31st 2017.



i swear to fucking god if this event doesn't happen in america i will freak


----------



## Felt (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't understand why they can't just do it worldwide...  The chance for Europe to get it is less than for USA to get it... 

GameFreak genuinely don't care about the rest of the world.  They'd happily do Japan only if they could.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 25, 2015)

The event will be worldwide once Z is out, relax. So by september or November I think.


----------



## Felt (Dec 25, 2015)

It'll probably be announced for Europe/USA/Australia soon and due for release when R/B/Y are out.  Hopefully.  Though it sucks they announced it for only Japan, especially on Christmas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

Do want. Mew has been and will forever be my favorite legendary.


----------



## GMF (Dec 25, 2015)

I wonder if there will ever be a Shiny Mew event.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 26, 2015)

When Z is out.


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

that's still a distant dream
i've lost sleep praying for that fucking game


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2015)

It's not unusual for them to wait so long for a game reveal.  

I'd happily wait a year if we got a guaranteed mew event...


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 26, 2015)

Z won't be announced until February or April at the earliest. And the game won't be out till September or November. So it's not a distant dream.

This is the same announcement and release schedule we've had for years.

Mew event will be just before that.


----------



## Felt (Jan 12, 2016)

All mythical Pokemon to be released monthly starting from Feb 2016.

Feb: Mew
March: Celebi
April: Jirachi
May: Darkrai
June: Manaphy
July: Shaymin
August: Arceus
September: Victini
October: Keldeo
November: Genesect
December Meloetta


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

I hope UK gets it too.

EDIT: We do!

[YOUTUBE]mlcckRrhaNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm so happy I could cry.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 12, 2016)

This is fantastic, but I just know its gonna take f***ing forever soft resetting these to get the right natures and abilities only to never being able to use them because VGC thinks Meloetta and Shaymin should be banned while Mega Kangaskhan and Aegislash are totally okay.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> All mythical Pokemon to be released monthly starting from Feb 2016.
> 
> Feb: Mew
> March: Celebi
> ...



 Finally i can get a Darkrai, Shaymin, Arceus, Victini, Genesect, Meloetta, and *Jirachi...ancd Mew*



bolded means again...


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 13, 2016)

I've never had Mew, Darkrai, Manaphy, Shaymin, Keldeo, or Meloetta.

... finally.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 13, 2016)

This is on ORAS only, isn't it?


----------



## Felt (Jan 13, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> This is on ORAS only, isn't it?



X and Y also...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank god. Too bad it don't begin til February tho.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> X and Y also...


I was about to ask this.

:BREATHES HARD:

That means I can get four of each Pokemon.
_Four_ of them.
Ohhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2016)

Also, it tickles me that we're getting Mew the same month of Mewtwo's birthday (February 6th). <3


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mew event coming soon.

Still waiting for UK details.



> For the last week, there have been numerous reports of people being told that EB Games in Australia will be hosting the Mew event from February 1st to February 24th. The Mew event was announced globally to celebrate the 20th anniversary, starting off a run of monthly Mythical Pok?mon distributions, with the US and Canada having it confirmed for GameStop and EB Games respectively. We'll bring more distribution details from around the world as and when they come


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 27, 2016)

Mew confirmed for UK & Europe:



> For those in the Europe, it has been confirmed that Mew will be distributed at GAME stores via Serial Code from February 1st 2016 to February 28th 2016 and Gamestop in Germany from February 4th through to February 24th 2016, Italy at Gamestop from February 1st through February 24th. This is the first part of the Mythical Distributions that run all year. We'll bring more European distributions as they are announced


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2016)

This happening in the US and do I have to beat the main game for them?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 27, 2016)

ShadowReij said:


> This happening in the US and do I have to beat the main game for them?


Yes I think you get it from a shop called "Gamespot" (if that is a shop?).

I doubt you need to finish the main game, but I dunno.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 27, 2016)

ShadowReij said:


> This happening in the US and do I have to beat the main game for them?



In the US you can get codes from Gamestop and you probably don't have to beat the game to get them.

I don't want to look a gift horse in the mouth, but anyone else kinda down that they're at level 100? I feel like that makes them too OP for anything in-game so there won't be much adventure with them, and they're usually banned from VGC and battle maison so they're no fun there either. I mean I'd have love it if they were about level 10 and I could go through the game with them like I did with pokebank Celebi in X version.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 27, 2016)

They can't even obey you until you get the final badge, right? Assuming they have a different OT like most other events


----------



## Aduro (Jan 27, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> They can't even obey you until you get the final badge, right? Assuming they have a different OT like most other events



Pretty much yeah, they'll have different OTs. Honestly because they'll probably only be useful in specific VGC tourneys or battling people around you mine will likely just sit in a PC Box after a few hundred soft resets trying to get some with decent IVs.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

To be fair, a good chunk of them have questionable moves despite being level 100. I get that Mew can learn anything in the game, but Pound as its only move despite that? 

Also,* ShadowReiji*, no, you do not have to beat the game to use the serial code, hell, you can get it at the beginning of the game after getting the pokedex if you had just started the game.


----------



## Felt (Jan 27, 2016)

You need to have access to a Pokemon Center.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 27, 2016)

Serena said:


> To be fair, a good chunk of them have questionable moves despite being level 100. I get that Mew can learn anything in the game, but Pound as its only move despite that?
> 
> Also,* ShadowReiji*, no, you do not have to beat the game to use the serial code, hell, you can get it at the beginning of the game after getting the pokedex if you had just started the game.



That is pretty lazy, even if they're not getting unique moves it would be cool if they gave it a set that's somewhat useful, even if its just nasty plot and some attacking moves or the last 4 moves they level up with. I'd actually really like to see Mew get 4 moves it can't normally learn like meteor mash or psycho boost too as there are quite a few it can't learn.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Then again, Meloetta's getting Round, Genesect has solar beam and magnet bomb, victini has endure and quick attack, arceus has perish song (and is used defensively too often TBH, its great for stall), KEldeo has bubblebeam and Jirachi has rest.  Most of them are moves they can learn normally, but they are somewhat interesting in battle even if they aren't ideal or commonly used. Its ironically only Mew that's getting stuck with one terrible move. Also, only a few are getting items, Manaphy gets kings rock, Darkrai and Shaymin are getting berries and Meloetta's getting PP Max. The others are just being lazy and carrying nothing.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh crap I forgot Mew is available now.


----------



## Felt (Feb 2, 2016)

I got my Mew


----------



## lacey (Feb 2, 2016)

I went to Gamestop last night after work, since the store is in the same plaza. 

The guy there said they didn't get the codes yet, and actually none of the local stores got them. We're in New York, and he had called around, and the closest store that had the codes was in Connecticut. 

He told me to call a little bit later today though, hopefully they'll be in so I can pick them up either before or after work.

Btw, if you have multiple games, do you need multiple codes, or is it something akin to "one code per console" instead of one code per game?


----------



## lacey (Feb 2, 2016)

Dammit, I just called, and they're still not in.  There are two stores "nearby" that have them, but I'm not driving 30 minutes out of my way to get them. I know the one here will have them...eventually.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm gonna wait till friday I think.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 2, 2016)

Hmm. Going to wait till the weekend and see.


----------



## lacey (Feb 4, 2016)

Still not in.  I can't give up hope though, i will get my goddamn 4 Mews if it's the last thing I do


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 4, 2016)

Serena said:


> Still not in.  I can't give up hope though, i will get my goddamn 4 Mews if it's the last thing I do


Going to get a second one today.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2016)

So does one code work on all four games (ie you can use the code on X then reuse the same code for Y etc) or does the code stop working the moment you use it on one of them?


----------



## Felt (Feb 4, 2016)

It's only valid once, you'd need 4 codes to get 4 mew.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2016)

Joy, how much is each code?


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 4, 2016)

ShadowReij said:


> Joy, how much is each code?


Free. 

I picked up my second a half hour ago.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2016)

Well it's only a slight inconvenience then.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got Mew!


----------



## lacey (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably going to call them tomorrow before I head home from my mother's and pick the codes up on the way home. There's no excuse for them to not be in now.

Probably going to waste my gift card and get a Mew plushie too.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hurry before it's too late.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2016)

Does anyone have a spare Mew code?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2016)

Got us our four Mews. 

Well to be fair. Me and my bro's X and Y Mews. Waiting on our copies OR and AS for next week to get the other two.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

Celebi in March.


----------



## Felt (Feb 6, 2016)

I got mysecond Mew today. 


tari101190 said:


> Celebi in March.



I detailed all the mythical Pokemon and their release date earlier in the thread: -


Feb: Mew
March: Celebi
April: Jirachi
May: Darkrai
June: Manaphy
July: Shaymin
August: Arceus
September: Victini
October: Keldeo
November: Genesect
December Meloetta


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

That was confirmed for US & Japan only I think.

Europe (and UK) will get announced each month.


----------



## Felt (Feb 6, 2016)

They are all confirmed.

It's on the bottom of here


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah I can only click on them upto Jirachi, not the rest.

They don't list how they are confirmed to be obtained.

Mew requires going to Game. Next couple say Nintendo Network, which seems unlikely as it's usually a code from Game.

So they will be announced month to month.


----------



## Felt (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes the method will be confirmed month to month, but the actual Pokemon and their months has been confirmed.

Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh I will get a code tomorrow or early next week for you if you wait.

But I'm in UK, so dunno if it will work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2016)

Much appreciated man. But it won't work. I have US 3DS, but I live outside of the US so I can't grab a code from Gamestop. This shit has to stop anyways... Why couldn't they just offer it via Nintendo Network like they usually do? Other countries get shafted like this.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2016)

Can you sell it and buy a 3ds from your own country?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2016)

My country isn't supported tho. That's why I bought a US one to begin with.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 7, 2016)

What country?


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 7, 2016)

khris said:


> Much appreciated man. But it won't work. I have US 3DS, but I live outside of the US so I can't grab a code from Gamestop. This shit has to stop anyways... Why couldn't they just offer it via Nintendo Network like they usually do? Other countries get shafted like this.


Bear with me, I'll try to get you one in the coming week. 

I'll PM the code.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2016)

Sunrider said:


> Bear with me, I'll try to get you one in the coming week.
> 
> I'll PM the code.



That would be really awesome dude.


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2016)

> Gets to Gamestop
> Asks about the codes
> Finally in
> Tells them I need 4
> "Our manager told us to only give one per customer."



One's better than zero though...


----------



## Felt (Feb 8, 2016)

Just go again tomorrow.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wear a disguise.

And/Or go to a different shop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2016)

So can I just ask for the code or must I bring my 3ds?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 8, 2016)

Dude, I just walked in asked about the code, they asked for how many games and I said all four and they handed 4 Mew codes. No need for funny disguises.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 8, 2016)

Superman said:


> So can I just ask for the code or must I bring my 3ds?


Just ask for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2016)

Sunrider mate, thank you so much. You're a true bro. 

EDIT: tari too.. you guys are the best


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2016)

Hollander said:


> Just go again tomorrow.


I'm going to ask my sister if she can stop by there either tonight or tomorrow and grab a second code for me. Not sure what to do about the rest. Might try and get my sister's fiance to stop by too and grab a third one.



tari101190 said:


> Wear a disguise.
> 
> And/Or go to a different shop.


The next nearest shop is a 30-45 minute drive. Though I am seriously considering it. Need to make some calls first. 



ShadowReij said:


> Dude, I just walked in asked about the code, they asked for how many games and I said all four and they handed 4 Mew codes. No need for funny disguises.


Except, again, they said their manager told them to only give one copy per customer. And this is after I told them I needed 4 of them. 

They said that any in the Albany area would definitely be able to give a lot of codes away, but I hate driving in Albany. There's one store I'm thinking of that might be able to give multiple copies away, but I'd have to call and ask first.


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2016)

Fucking hell, the code isn't even working, and I've entered practically all possible alterations of that code.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2016)

Serena said:


> I'm going to ask my sister if she can stop by there either tonight or tomorrow and grab a second code for me. Not sure what to do about the rest. Might try and get my sister's fiance to stop by too and grab a third one.
> 
> 
> The next nearest shop is a 30-45 minute drive. Though I am seriously considering it. Need to make some calls first.
> ...



Ooof well that just stinks. :/


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2016)

Pokemon gods don't want you to have the power of Mew.


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2016)

I have to go to work soon, so tonight I'll probably Email Nintendo (along with pics as proof) and see what the problem is. This is really infuriating.


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

Good news! My sister managed to snag two codes for me, and the one I tried actually works. I sent an Email to Nintendo regarding the first one, so hoping that one gets resolved soon. 

Now I just need to figure out a good Nature for it...I'm thinking Timid, or even Modest, but...hm. 

Since I'll have at least three (hopefully, I might try and ask my sister's fiance to get me two more.), I can give each one a different Nature that'll still benefit it. I definitely want something that focuses on Speed and/or Special Attack though. I suppose I could go for something really trolly and have an Attack focused one though. 

Still need to figure out my theoretical sets first though. I'm just relieved at least one code works.

[e] Lmao nevermind the Email, Nintendo doesn't accept Emails anymore. I either have to call them, or have a live chat with someone. Fuck that haha.

Second code worked too btw.


----------



## Alita (Feb 13, 2016)

According to pokemon's website, arceus, darkrai, and genesect will have to be obtained through card codes at gamestop as well. If anyone has a extra code for any of those pokes specifically can you send one to me via personal message and I'll rep you for it during the months those pokes are available? Thanks.


----------



## lacey (Feb 23, 2016)

Friendly reminder that the Mew event ends tomorrow, so grab them codes and redeem them.

Was lucky enough to get two more last night, so I finally have my four Mew.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2016)

I got 3 mews. They really do not care when the events is closer to the end. They were talking about still have stacks of them left and had no problem giving me 3. Hell they would have given me 10.


----------



## lacey (Feb 23, 2016)

Hence why I went back, lady from my first trip told me usually the last week of the event they just give out codes willy-nilly. The store I went to though only had a few left. They didn't have the Mew plushie either though. 

He did say that they'd probably get more on the 27th, since that's the actual 20th anniversary. They're doing some sort of an in-store event that day for it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2016)

Bleh, should've nabbed Mew earlier. Only managed to get one out of all the closest GameStops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh yeah gotta get celebi before it is to late.


----------



## Felt (Mar 31, 2016)

Jirachi event is now live (in EU at least).!


----------



## Island (Mar 31, 2016)

Jirachi was the easiest to get. :/

I cloned the shit out of Bonus Disc Jirachi in Emerald.


----------



## Felt (Mar 31, 2016)

Easiest for you maybe!  It's probably the least distributed event Pokemon outside of Japan.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 31, 2016)

My country sucks when it's about Event Pokémon


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 31, 2016)

I've had Jirachi since Colosseum and Celebi since HG/SS. 

Hasn't stopped me getting them again, though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 31, 2016)

I had those since the Generation 3 days


----------



## Felt (Apr 1, 2016)

I've soft reset about 100 times and only had 1 Jolly Jirachi and that have terrible stats


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Good news for Europeans who missed the Hoopa event:



> For all European players, a second chance to get Hoopa has begun. To get Hoopa on your X, Y, Omega Ruby or Alpha Sapphire games, if you enter the Serial Code: HOOPA2016 before April 30th, you will get another chance to get this Hoopa. This Hoopa is identical to the one distributed last year but gives you an extra shot to get it if you missed any of the events.



Source: Serebii


----------



## Felt (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome, 4 more Hoopas


----------



## lacey (Apr 6, 2016)

Almost forgot about Jirachi. Hell, all four of my Mew and Celebi are still with the lady at the Pokemon Center.  Been too entrenched in both Pokken and wanting a shiny Ho-Oh in ORAS that I haven't bothered to take time to pick them up/reset until I get the nature I want. Should probably do that soon though, there's probably a limit as to how many Pokemon she can hold for me.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn, this year's an Event-fest for X/Y/OR/AS. It seems that the Birds will be distributed w/ their Hidden Ability. Moltres gets Flame Body, Articuno gets Snow Cloak, and Zapdos gets Static.


> For those of you in the US, it has been confirmed that the Legendary Birds of Articuno, Zapdos & Moltres are to be given with their Hidden Abilities of Snow Cloak, Static and Flame Body will be distributed through the Pokémon Trainer Club Newsletter during May. This is the only way to get these birds. You need to sign up for it on the official site by April 22nd to receive the newsletter.


----------



## lacey (Apr 7, 2016)

of course i have to sign up for a fucking newspaper i'll never read 

but, it's worth it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 8, 2016)

To be fair, the newsletters isn't THAT bad considering they've sent newsletters almost once a month (but I should keep an eye out on next month's newsletters tho). I consider it as good as getting it from the Online Nintendo Distribution.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, the newsletters are a non-issue. With the exception of the upcoming, I never pay them any mind.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 25, 2016)

Serena said:


> Almost forgot about Jirachi. Hell, all four of my Mew and Celebi are still with the lady at the Pokemon Center.  Been too entrenched in both Pokken and wanting a shiny Ho-Oh in ORAS that I haven't bothered to take time to pick them up/reset until I get the nature I want. Should probably do that soon though, there's probably a limit as to how many Pokemon she can hold for me.


I missed the Mew one! 

Also, giving us the Pokemon at level 100 is stupid in my opinion. 
Because since they are already at level 100, I don't really bother to use them in game!


----------



## lacey (Apr 28, 2016)

If I want to use them before the 8th badge, I just use them and pray. It may take a while, but they'll get the job done.


----------



## Felt (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## lacey (Apr 29, 2016)

*Zygarde is now available over US Nintendo Network as well. It is compatible with both XY and ORAS.*


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 29, 2016)

What's special about this Zygarde? It doesn't appear to be any different than getting it in-game. Mind if anyone explain?


----------



## lacey (Apr 29, 2016)

It's simply a part of an event from last year where they also released a shiny Xerneas and shiny Yveltal. So far however, Xerneas and Yveltal were strictly Japan-only, although Spain will be giving away Yveltal in a festival in May. Other than that, there's nothing special about this Zygarde, aside from it being in a Cherish Ball.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 29, 2016)

Sounds like I can pass this Zygarde event, considering how I've already got enough with me. 
Though I get that it's meant to be part of the XYZ season and all, but I do wish it was Shiny.


----------



## lacey (May 1, 2016)

I am still trying to figure out why it's not shiny while the other two are. Really makes me hope they intend to make up for this by either having Zygarde avaliable in Sun and Moon and not being shiny locked, or having an event shiny.

I have a Trainer Base favourited in one of my ORAS games because the trainer in question uses a shiny Zygarde. It's obviously hacked, but at least I can look at it in-game and actually appreciate how pretty it is.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 2, 2016)

Great news for North Americans.



> Two new events have been announced for North America. Following the Zygarde event, which is due to end on May 8th in North America, a Shiny Xerneas is to be distributed on the Nintendo Network from May 11th through to May 17th. After that, a Shiny Yveltal is to be distributed on the Nintendo Network from May 20th through to May 26th. European distributions of these have yet to be announced. These are the only way to get the Shiny forms of these Pokémon? Will you get these events? How will you run these new shiny Pokémon?



Now I can discard the ones that I've received a while ago.


----------



## Felt (May 2, 2016)

There best be a Shiny Xerneas in Europe


----------



## lacey (May 3, 2016)

> For those of you in North America and Europe who signed up for the Pokémon Trainer Club Newsletter before April 22nd, then the newsletter is now being sent out which contains codes for the Legendary Pokémon Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres with their Hidden Abilities of Snow Cloak, Static and Flame Body respectively. It may take a few days for you to get the newsletter. There is currently no indication of when these codes will expire so it will be best to use them as soon as you can



ole

[e] So I just checked my Email, and I had gotten an Email on Sunday asking me if I wanted to stay subscribed to the newsletter. Really hope I still get those codes. I'll be steamed if I lost out on them because I needed to "renew" my subscription.


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2016)

I need 4 Darkrai codes. 
Can anyone get me the codes? I can't get them in my country.


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2016)

The codes are region-locked; you can't use a US code if you're in another country, for example. 

I don't know how European codes work though, and I forget where you live. If you live in Europe, you might be in luck if someone has extra codes to give you.


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2016)

@
my Nintendo 3DS along with the information is originally from the US when I was living there. And so far, the event Pokemon thing did work, so I assume the codes will do as well.


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2016)

Hm. Maybe it was just certain codes that didn't work internationally, as I've tried doing so before and had no luck.


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2016)

the consoles/games are region locked, not the codes.  So a console bought in US can only use US codes.


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2016)

Well, my consoles and games are from the US, so... 


Also, it's possible that the person take the code, and do it himself, and then trade, right? 
or is each person gets only 1?


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2016)

Someone can use the code, get the Darkrai, and trade it, yes.
You get one per game, so you can obtain four if you have all four games and get four separate codes.


----------



## lacey (May 21, 2016)

*The Shiny Yveltal event is now live in North America. It will be available until May 26th.

Reminder that the Darkrai event is to end on Tuesday. If you want extra codes, now is the time to get them.*


----------



## Sunrider (May 21, 2016)

I have a spare Darkrai code (North America), if anyone needs it.

EDIT: Satsuki just got it.


----------



## Felt (May 22, 2016)

>still no shiny Xerneas or Yvetal for Europe


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 22, 2016)

Here in America the Yveltal event will be over in a few days


----------



## Darkmatter (May 25, 2016)

Good news for those who missed the Mew codes from Gamestop.



> The Mythical Pokémon Mew was first available at GameStop stores in February. If you weren't able to make it to GameStop in time, you'll have another chance to receive Mew when the Pokémon Trainer Club newsletter arrives in your inbox in June. It's the same Pokémon that was given out at GameStop, so if you received that one, you won't be able to get another one.
> 
> If you're not already receiving the Pokémon Trainer Club newsletter, be sure to sign up for it by June 1, 2016, to receive the next newsletter containing a code for Mew. Be sure to enter the code into your _Pokémon Omega Ruby, Pokémon Alpha Sapphire, _ game by August 31, 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 7, 2016)

Finally caught up on retrieving my event 'mons from Delivery limbo. 

There _really _needs to be a better means of getting desired natures than just soft resets.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2016)

Good news and bad news (sorta).

Good news: Shiny Mewtwo w/ Hidden Ability will be distributed via code.

Bad news: You must have participated in any play of competitive fields.


> A new event has been announced internationally. If you have participated in any Play! Pokémon VGC events, including the International Challenge Battle competitions, then you will receive an e-mail for a special Shiny Mewtwo with its Hidden Ability of Unnerve. The code will be distributed via an e-mail to the e-mail on your Trainer Club account in late July and the code will expire in August 21st 2016. Will you get this event? How will you run it? Details @

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 11, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Good news and bad news (sorta).
> 
> Good news: Shiny Mewtwo w/ Hidden Ability will be distributed via code.
> 
> Bad news: You must have participated in any play of competitive fields.


They _finally_ release Unnerve Mewtwo, and I can't get one? 

*grumble*


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2016)

I was quite excited about the Shiny Mewtwo, then I noticed it's only obtainable in the competitive fields (which I don't get into; hell, I don't even know what nature works for any Pokemon).


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 11, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I was quite excited about the Shiny Mewtwo, then I noticed it's only obtainable in the competitive fields (which I don't get into; hell, I don't even know what nature works for any Pokemon).


I personally hate Mewtwo's shiny form, I feel green is an awful color for it. 

I wanna get into competitive, but I never have the patience to breed and build movesets.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2016)

Sunrider said:


> I personally hate Mewtwo's shiny form, I feel green is an awful color for it.


Well, it's Shiny in my case, so that's all that matters to me.


----------



## lacey (Jun 13, 2016)

*Reminder that the Manaphy event is still live on Wi-Fi. It will run until June 24th.*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't have multiple cartridges so I've gotten as many as I can of it


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2016)

*Reminder that in NA, Europe and Australia, the Shaymin event is scheduled to end this Sunday. Shaymin is obtained through Wi-Fi.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2016)

Reminder that Arcues is now out!  You need to go to GameStop or GAME to get a code.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like US players will finally get their hands on a Volcanion.



> US Volcanion event will be given via code in October at GameStop
> 
> Volcaion will be in level 70 with the moves: Steam Eruption, Flamethrower, Hydro Pump & Explosion. It will be holding a Assault Vest



Update: UK, Germany, and Italy will have an opportunity to get the Volcanion as well (from GameStop of course).


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 8, 2016)

If anyone missed the opportunity to get a Darkrai, then fear not:


> For those of you in North America, a second chance to get Darkrai has been announced. If you sign up for the Pokémon Trainer Club Newsletter before August 24th, then in September you will receive a serial code to receive Darkrai. This code cannot be redeemed if you already obtained a code for Darkrai earlier this year. Codes have to be redeemed by November 30th. Did you miss this Darkrai? How do you run yours?


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't run mine.
I haven't even picked up all of mine yet.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 24, 2016)

I have two additional 20th anniversary celebration Arceus codes.

If anyone needs one, PM me. It'll be first come first serve.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 24, 2016)

Alright. First one went to @Onyx Darkmatter 

I still have one left! Don't forget that the event ends in the next few hours.


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2016)

Victini event is live.

Should I bother with IVs or just nature?  Wish I knew how easy bottle caps will be to obtain.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 1, 2016)

Personally, I think it's best to go with the Nature (unless the bottle caps are revealed to be a big pain in the ass to get, which I have doubts it'll be THAT bad).

Victini is now available in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Sep 1, 2016)

I would just go with Nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 27, 2016)

Darkrai is live. Instead of the codes sent out via Newsletters, it is available via code: Darkrai20
Only available for North America, and can only work if you did not redeemed any Darkrai codes from Gamestop a few months ago.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2016)

Volcanion is gonna be given out at GameStop, as expected. October 10th to the 31st.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 30, 2016)

The Keldeo event is live for North America, or at least where I live at.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 30, 2016)

Now I only need to get Meloetta to have all 721 on my X version


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 3, 2016)

Fantastic news:

Hoopa can be obtained again in North America through the code 2016HOOPA.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 3, 2016)

I wish they do  again! 

The first time I only got it in my OR copy, and completely forgot that I can get it in my other copies as well!


----------



## Six (Oct 8, 2016)

I'd kill my grandmother in her sleep through strangulation with a pillow for a Diancie.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2016)

The Volcanion's event is today, right?


----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2016)

*Reminder that the Volcanion event is scheduled to end on October 31st. The code is obtained via participating game stores.*


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a spare NA Volcanion code for someone who wants it


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 17, 2016)

Magearna event announced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 5, 2016)

Magearna QR code

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2016)

Got my Magearna.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 13, 2017)




----------

